# Whiting



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2005)

A local market sells boxes of meat (they have a $25 and a $50 box), which have a variety of meats.  One of the things they include is a 5 pound box of frozen whiting.  I'm not much of a fish eater (I like fish & chips, salmon, tuna steaks, and mahi mahi) and would like to know what is the best way to fix whiting.  Any help would be appreciated.

 Barbara


----------



## marmalady (Jan 24, 2005)

Barb, if you're buying a 5 lb box of anything, make sure they're individually frozen so you don't have to cook the whole block at one time - unless you want to, of course!

Whiting is a pretty mild fish, usually it's just breaded and fried, and served with lemon wedges.  You could use any recipe for trout or flounder with it, tho.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Marmalady!  I haven't checked, but the box felt pretty solid.  I wish my husband had asked them to substitute something else, but we had never bought one of their meat packs before.  If I have to cook the whole box at once, we may end up using some of it for cat food, but at least it didn't cost much.    

 Barbara


----------



## marmalady (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL.  Maybe you could make up some fish cakes with some of it, then freeze the cakes?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 26, 2005)

That's a thought.  Thanks!

 Barbara


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

You could also check out fish stew or chowder recipies.  A lot of times they call for some chopped fish fillets.  Whiting would be a good one to use.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks PA, I appreciate your suggestions.

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2005)

2 cans petite diced tomatoes
2 shallots
1 clove garlic (or to taste)
lemon zest
1 cup chicken broth but white wine is better
fresh cilantro
fresh lime juice
salt and pepper

Saute the shallot and garlic in some olive oil.  Add the tomatoes, wine or chicken broth (or some of each is fine too).  Let heat so flavors blend.  Add chunks of fish, cilantro, and lime juice and cook until fish turns opaque.  Top each bowl with some lime zest.  Serve with some good artisan bread.

If you want to take it one step further roast 2 red peppers, once peeled and seeds removed chop up and add to soup along with tomatoes.  Red pepper is so healthy it will help make the soup a "whole" meal.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 29, 2005)

That sounds really good kitchenelf.  Thanks!

 Barbara


----------

